# Found this interesting...



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking at Google trends... entering the most disgusting things I could think of...

Thought you guys & gals might find this interesting...at least we come in third, just wondering what's going on in indonesia...

Google Trends

Good Night!


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Eww, why would you search that?


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

And I thought I got bored sometimes... Lol. The amazing part was that it was a trend that someone actually cared to know. I guess everyone needs love sometimes. Even the motherly kind...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

dude.....lol...


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> Looking at Google trends... entering the most disgusting things I could think of...
> 
> Thought you guys & gals might find this interesting...at least we come in third, just wondering what's going on in indonesia...
> 
> ...


Whose idea was it to hire this guy??? heheheheehehee


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Gotta give him credit... He's a good researcher (even if it's something that would never of occurred to any of us to know... Lol)


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"Darknight42020 said:


> Gotta give him credit... He's a good researcher (even if it's something that would never of occurred to any of us to know... Lol)


I agree, he is a good researcher, just not of useful information!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

I feel loved... lol


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> I feel loved... lol


I bet the grandma's reading do too.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> I bet the grandma's reading do too.


hell yeah! I'm thinking of opening a cabaret strictly for seniors. With the way the economy is, a lot of people are re-entering the workforce. Anyone with some venture capital, hit me up.

...lol:tongue2:


----------

